# North Queensland 2017, Australia



## MSetter (Feb 5, 2017)

Hopefully hosting this in May in the Burdekin about an hour south of Townsville in April/May, got a Delegate and a Venue just need people. I need at least 20 I have 15. Post here if you'd like to go, help me out.


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 19, 2017)

I would certainly like to go  probably less than 1/5 I will actually go though.
Nice to see a comp not in NSW/VIC/ACT for a while. 
You need to post in the speedcubing in australia Facebook groups and other places to reach the people.
I know of several friends in QLD who will attend I believe.


----------



## MSetter (Feb 19, 2017)

OLLiver said:


> I would certainly like to go  probably less than 1/5 I will actually go though.
> Nice to see a comp not in NSW/VIC/ACT for a while.
> You need to post in the speedcubing in australia Facebook groups and other places to reach the people.
> I know of several friends in QLD who will attend I believe.



Thank you for your help, what speedcubing groups/pages are there on facebook can you recommend for me cause I'd love to get this up an running. Let your friends know so they can help me out as well.
Much Appreciated


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 20, 2017)

Settmeister said:


> Thank you for your help, what speedcubing groups/pages are there on facebook can you recommend for me cause I'd love to get this up an running. Let your friends know so they can help me out as well.
> Much Appreciated


Add me on Facebook, and I'll link you through to some groups.


----------



## Faz (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeah, could potentially come along!

I'm sure you could definitely get 20+ if it's announced early enough - the Adelaide comp this year had ~70.


----------



## MSetter (Feb 21, 2017)

Faz said:


> Yeah, could potentially come along!
> 
> I'm sure you could definitely get 20+ if it's announced early enough - the Adelaide comp this year had ~70.


Sounds good, I feel like i have enough rally behind this now for them to confidently fly up. I will try and get in announced as early as i can


----------



## Faz (Feb 21, 2017)

Settmeister said:


> Sounds good, I feel like i have enough rally behind this now for them to confidently fly up. I will try and get in announced as early as i can



Yep - it's just important to make sure that potential interstate visitors find it easy enough to get to. If you make it easy enough for people to attend, people will come, but at the moment it seems like it would be quite difficult to get to, logistically.

For example, after a quick google search, I couldn't find any way to get to Burdekin without hiring a car - is this possible?

And the Adelaide comp example shows that you could potentially be surprised by how many people show up.


----------



## MSetter (Feb 21, 2017)

Faz said:


> Yep - it's just important to make sure that potential interstate visitors find it easy enough to get to. If you make it easy enough for people to attend, people will come, but at the moment it seems like it would be quite difficult to get to, logistically.
> 
> For example, after a quick google search, I couldn't find any way to get to Burdekin without hiring a car - is this possible?
> 
> And the Adelaide comp example shows that you could potentially be surprised by how many people show up.


The Burdekin Doesnt have an airport but its fairly easy to Fly to townsville and theres a bus that goes straight to the Burdekin. Or Ayr which is where it will be held. Once the delegate gets back to me i'll speak to him about setting this us. Maybe in the future when im better at this i could find venues in townsville itself but as of right now im only confident in the area i know. Be absolutely honered if you came, even though then i wouldnt win anything


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 21, 2017)

YES I WOULD LOVE to attend this competition, I also know several Brisbane cubers from the meet ups that would definitely attend.

By the way, the Facebook group: cubing in Queensland, has a lot of people who would be interested and also Tim McMahon recently asked about a comp there too!
I would be so hyped for the 2nd ever Brisbane Comp 

Edit: sorry I forgot to mention that I would prefer if the venue was closer to Brisbane but that may not be possible. Also, Currently one of my cubing friends is organising a venue in the city somewhere, mostly likely he'll get one but dunno when.


----------



## MSetter (Feb 21, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> YES I WOULD LOVE to attend this competition, I also know several Brisbane cubers from the meet ups that would definitely attend.
> 
> By the way, the Facebook group: cubing in Queensland, has a lot of people who would be interested and also Tim McMahon recently asked about a comp there too!
> I would be so hyped for the 2nd ever Brisbane Comp



Sweet thank you very much. NQ 2017 would be held in the Burdekin which is about a 16 hour drive from Brisbane so be easier to fly haha. Glad I'm seeing more people joining


----------



## MSetter (Feb 21, 2017)

Didn't think I'd get as much a response as I did. Thank you Oliver, Feliks and FCM for helping me out!


----------

